# 2017 Americas Rugby Championship



## ThunderHorse (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.usarugby.org/2017/01/eagles-announced-for-arc2017/

Current roster change.  Roughly 55% of the player pool is unavailable for 3/5 of the series because the previous CEO of USA Rugby made a horrible deal with the Premiership.  A thing I didn't know was that Aviva, Top 14, and Guiness Pro 12 all continue play through the 6 Nations and now ARC.

The Rugby Channel which is a web streaming service will carry all Eagles matches live, ESPN 2/3 will have replays the following day.  ESPN 3 will stream live the other nations matches in the tournament.  Knowing what our team will look like, I do not expect a good showing against the Pumas.  But if we have problems with Chile and Brazil again I'm gonna be pissed.  If every international side was at full strength I'd rank them:

1. Argentina
2. US
3. Uruguay
4. Canada
5. Brazil
6. Chile

How I see this finishing:

1. Argentina
2. Uruguay
3. Canada
4. US
5. Brazil
6. Chile

Broadcast schedule: 
https://www.usarugby.org/2017/01/th...hampionship-espn3-to-live-stream-ten-matches/


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 6, 2017)

Well...can't watch the replay of the match against Uruguay because RIM...but here's the replay of the Canada-Argentina match in the snow:





Recaps from Americas Rugby News
Argentina slide past Canada in the snow
Brazil Down Chile in ARC Opener
USA fight back to Secure Victory over Uruguay


----------



## CQB (Feb 6, 2017)

Good to see the game they play in heaven is taking hold elsewhere.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 6, 2017)

We're trying, lots of drama going on with the USRFU now.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 8, 2017)

Finally found a replay of the US Game against Uruguay: 






At about the 12 minute mark Todd Clever, the vice-captain makes a dangerous tackle and gets a yellow card, with how close he was he could have aimed lower.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 9, 2017)

US Side named, our captain has been recalled to his premiership club-
https://www.usarugby.org/2017/02/brazil-on-americas-rugby-championship-docket-in-austin/


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 17, 2017)

We played really well against Brazil avenging a really bad loss to them last year.  This is the score we should be putting up against a team ranked last in the world rankings of these six programs.  Due to the margin of this victory we are tied with Argentina B for the top place in the standings.





Recaps-
USA Make it two-from-two in ARC
Paris treble leads Canada past Chile
Argentina XV Power Past Uruguay

And the side has been named for #CanadaHateWeek with Todd Clever returning as Captain:
https://www.usarugby.org/2017/02/biggest-rivalry-in-arc-to-be-renewed-in-british-columbia/

And Zack Test was released from the Hospital following surgery for a head injury incurred during the Uruguay match-https://www.usarugby.org/2017/02/zack-test-progressing-in-recovery/


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 21, 2017)

It's without sound, but the score at the end doesn't reflect how dominating this match was for the US against Canada:


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 24, 2017)

A new league is coming to the professional landscape in the United States, this is the most complete information out there. More Professional Rugby in USA? Q&A With Diana Anderson of Major League Rugby  : Rugby Wrap Up


----------



## pardus (Feb 25, 2017)

If the USA embraces Rugby it will change the landscape of the game.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 25, 2017)

This weekend's recaps...we're working into form.  Argentina hasn't capped any players choosing to field a full B as most Jaguares were not released for the national team.  When we face them most of our professionals will have left and I'm unsure if Mitchell would have capped this B+ side.

Recaps of the weekend:
Canada crash to defeat in Uruguay
Argentina XV Hammer Brazil in Tierra del Fuego
Second half blitz sees Eagles flatten Chile


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Eagles side named for Argentina, let's win this: Eagles name side for ARC Decider


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 6, 2017)

The US wins its first International tournament and cup since the gold medal in 1924.  We drew 27-27 against Argentina, winning the tournament on bonus points due to four tries in the match.  Here is the final match on replay:





For the Vegas 7s we took the bronze for the men and fourth for the ladies.  Needless to say the best weekend in US Rugby history since 1924.
Last-second try gives Eagles ARC Title


----------



## CDG (Mar 7, 2017)

Congratulations to the US Men's Rugby team.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 9, 2017)

Fallout for Rugby Canada is their CEO is going to ask the IRB to play an uncapped side...Rugby Canada wants world governing body to review rankings in light of ARC drop - The Lethbridge Herald - News and Sports from around Lethbridge


----------

